# Existential crisis - could too frequent training sessions be the cause?



## makassiouk (Jun 19, 2017)

I am having some sort of crisis with my progress. I was working on my release hand technique and was making considerable progress, got very inspired and started training pretty much every day for a couple of hours. But the last 3-4 days were a disaster. It feels like my shooting form is falling to pieces with groups either disappearing or drifting from one side of the target to another.
I both work on the form, shooting short distances at blank bale and shooting at the proper distance - sometimes just trying to group better, sometimes at a FITA face.
Today I actually started off quite well after having watched some videos with J.Broadwater confirming a lot of my personal findings about technique. So I got inspired, relaxed and shot some really nice ends. But about an hour in again everything went to hell.
Am I working myself too hard? Should I include resting days or switch to a particular training type? 
It is so frustrating to see my progress just dissolve - at least this is what it feels like now. Trying hard to stay positive.


----------



## Trower Power (Jul 18, 2017)

Sadly you rushed to see what you accomplished on the Bale by shooting Targets & found out your Sequence is inadequate. You cannot learn anything on a bow while shooting targets. Trying to fight thru your Sequence breaking down ingrained bad habits & induced panic. 

You need to cover your sight & return to the Bale & truly ingrain your Sequence. Take this as a learning experience to show you that there are no shortcuts. You cannot run to targets to try out what you just learned. Beg A Read to post his Bale & Bridge post as this will become your Holy Grail. You can do it thru hard work & discipline. No Short cuts & Good Luck.


----------



## makassiouk (Jun 19, 2017)

Sorry, it's all true what you write, but I might have also started by saying I am about 1.5 years into training - I know it's not much at all, but I've been competing and will do so again in a couple of weeks. I think I will still have to train with a target every once in a while though  
So it isn't like I have no form at all: what I meant was I've been trying to improve it and that went quite well until it didn't any more. So, since I never trained as vigorously before (usually 3 times a week, but now it's been every day) I've been wondering if that is too much and could be blamed for the stagnation.
But definitely agree with your points, also - done my fair share of blank shooting and still do!


----------



## Trower Power (Jul 18, 2017)

Better form than yours & mine has broken down. All I'm saying is your Sequence is inadequate (breaking down) & by continuing to shoot targets it will become worse. I know its hard because of the work you put in but I still recommend no targets.


----------



## makassiouk (Jun 19, 2017)

Fair enough! Will try. 
What is your experience with shooting every day though? I don't feel fatigued, nothing aches or anything, but even so - is it "the more the better" or not?


----------



## Trower Power (Jul 18, 2017)

Do not train to the point of fatigue. Everyone's training is different. Ideally only train as long as you are intensely focused. 12 perfect arrows a 1000% immersed in Aiming are better than 50 less than arrows any day. Learning to shoot only perfect arrows is a strong dedication & learning to let down is equally important. If you can't / won't stop dots make sure you start & end on the Bale in your sessions.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

You really need to spend more time on your mental game.
It's been said archery is 90% mental yet few spend enough time on this.
Read a book, with winning in mind c.omes to mind.
I do shoot everyday but sometimes it's for a couple hours and sometimes it's only for 1/2 hour.
Like was already mentioned, practice non shooting things, letting down so you don't accept a less than perfect shot.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Trower Power & XForce girl both give you very good advice. You should read their post and follow their advice.

The best that I can do is to refer you to two very good threads. First is the Blank Bale thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1985316
What you should get from this thread is not just the blank bale techniques, but the bridge technique. IMO, the bale work is much less effective if it's not followed up by the bridge.


Next is the Burn Out thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2419316
One of the better archers on AT & a really great guy gives a lot of great advice on burn out. You probably haven't reached the point that Tony did, but we are all different. Hopefully you have other archers to shoot with and help maintain your enthusiasm for the sport.

One other thing is that a critical part of your shot is your shot sequence. It's got to be written down. Without it, and without following it on every arrow, your progress will be much slower. It's a file line between practicing your shot and practicing your shot sequence. If you only practice your shot, you will ONLY improve 2% to 5%. If you practice your shot sequence, you will continue to improve. Sometimes fast, sometimes slow, but you will improve. Don't be afraid to change your shot sequence if you find something that works better for you. But during a tournament follow it as perfectly as you can.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## makassiouk (Jun 19, 2017)

WOW!

I have to say, I left in a pretty sad mood for my training today but after an evening of just shooting bale and applying the drills mentioned in the quoted post, I really feel like i am repairing something. 
I left thinking "how am I going to know if I am making progress without knowing the point sum?" but I can guarantee you I am actually making progress. I discovered the things which slipped out of control while I was focusing on one single aspect (improvement of release technique). All in all a very positive and liberating experience. 
Sure I shot bale before, but nonetheless - I discovered something new today. Sweet! Thank you guys!


----------

